# C# Ip camera software for motion detection



## notBADrian (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I'm in the middle of a huge IP camera development project, but the C# camera SDK, that I use, will expire within a few days. Can anyone recommend me a good (and free) alternative for this ONVIF IP camera software?

About the project: For video surveillance I have installed a Honeywell o﻿utdoor IP cam (HIVDC-2300V)﻿ that supports motion detection. I'm working on connecting my security camera to my VoIP phone. I want to achieve that if﻿ certain movement is detected, the system sends me an alarm as a SIP video call and displays the camera image automatically on my IP phone (Cisco 7971G-GE). Meanwhile, I'm thinking about the implementation of streaming to multiple locations at the same time. So it would be a kind of ONVIF video server﻿.

Is there any suggestions?﻿ I really need your help, any suggestion would be appreciated! 

﻿Thanks a lot!


----------

